# What's the lifespan of a black piranha?



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

I never thought about this, how long is the lifespan of a black rhom, or any average piranha specie for that matter? Any of you guys kept the same specimen for over say...8-10+ years?


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

Was asking myself the same Q, 'bout Cariba's in case P's differ in lifespan. Heard stories about 15 year old Rhoms, but dunno if that's truth or fiction...


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yea, I wonder..


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I believe that they can live 20 plus years if they are well cared for


----------

